# Peeing/pooping and drinking water



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi guys, can you guys tell me what's the normal amount of times that a 6 months old puppy pees and poops daily? 

We take our puppy out 3 times per day (once in the morning around 7:30 am and twice at night around 8:00 pm and 0:00 am), and while we managed to avoid accidents most of the day, he would still pee at least once inside home during the day, between the first and second walks (when we are at work).

Lately, since both me and my partner are on vacation, we started taking him out a few more times everyday. Strangely, he started to poop more times too, and even have accidents (pee and poop) when we skipped some of the extra walks during the day (back then he only poops twice per day). I'm not sure if this is due to having been spoiling him with some treats, although it's just a bit so it shouldn't have caused that.

Also, he seems to drink a lot of water. We withhold water at night, a bit before the last walk, but we don't do it during the day so that he can have enough water. How many hours can we withhold water from a 6 months old puppy?


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

This is just insane. You should NEVER withhold water from your pup during the day. Only withhold it at night shortly before bed. Besides, at 6 months old, I don't believe that withholding water is even necessary. My 3 month old sleeps through the night and he sometimes drinks a gallon of water right before bed. If he wakes me up in the middle of the night, so be it, but normally he doesn't. 

Also, please, please, please tell me you aren't locking your pup in a crate for 12 hours during the day and not letting him go out to pee/poop? It doesn't matter if you're working, you can't ask your dog to hold it for 12 hours, no matter how old the dog is. That's just cruel. The dog isn't having accidents, he simply can't hold it that long. It's not his fault. You need to make other arrangements as the dog cannot be expected to hold it for 12 hours, nor should a dog be locked in a crate for 12 hours every day.

Also, how much exercise does your dog get? A quick walk isn't sufficient for a GSD, they need actual exercise. What about training and socialization, what do you do and how often?


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

shane said:


> This is just insane. You should NEVER withhold water from your pup during the day. Only withhold it at night shortly before bed.


I know that withholding water during the day is insane, that's why I've said this:



sheep said:


> We withhold water at night, a bit before the last walk, but we don't do it during the day so that he can have enough water. How many hours can we withhold water from a 6 months old puppy?





shane said:


> Also, please, please, please tell me you aren't locking your pup in a crate for 12 hours during the day and not letting him go out to pee/poop? It doesn't matter if you're working, you can't ask your dog to hold it for 12 hours, no matter how old the dog is. That's just cruel. The dog isn't having accidents, he simply can't hold it that long. It's not his fault. You need to make other arrangements as the dog cannot be expected to hold it for 12 hours, nor should a dog be locked in a crate for 12 hours every day.


Well, asking THIS is insane. And of course no, we don't lock our puppy in the crate when we go to work. We understand that if he has to go, then he has to go, and we don't blame him for that. But all I want to know is what I've asked:



sheep said:


> what's the normal amount of times that a 6 months old puppy pees and poops daily?


This is coz I want to know how many daily walks and how many hours can a 6 months old (and even adult dogs) wait. But asking about this doesn't mean that I'm restraining my puppy inside a crate for half a day.



shane said:


> Also, how much exercise does your dog get? A quick walk isn't sufficient for a GSD, they need actual exercise. What about training and socialization, what do you do and how often?


Each walk is at least 30 mins, but we are going to walk him for an hour during the morning. Sometimes, we meet some other dog owners and their dogs, and our puppy get to run off leash with them for while (which is a great thing to burn his energy  ).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If he is like my dogs, just because he was water available when you are gone, doesn't mean he DRINKS. That could be why he drinks do much when you are home.


----------

